# No Filter, No Heater, No co2, No Ferts. Walstad Nano Betta Fish Tank



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice video and the tank is looking good.
Let's see how it progresses.


----------



## JMCMark (Jul 12, 2018)

Beautiful set up. I'm curious too see how the algae growth will be like due to it being a walstad method in a nano cube. I'll be waiting for the future videos on that project. 

What kind of plants were you using? Aside from the rotala and eleocharis mini.


----------



## Marc Davis (Aug 2, 2018)

OVT said:


> Nice video and the tank is looking good.
> Let's see how it progresses.





JMCMark said:


> Beautiful set up. I'm curious too see how the algae growth will be like due to it being a walstad method in a nano cube. I'll be waiting for the future videos on that project.
> 
> What kind of plants were you using? Aside from the rotala and eleocharis mini.


I'll get back to you shortly on the plants as ill need to look them up as ive forgotten the names (all plants apart from the eleocharis are trimmings from my discus tank (video on my channel as well).

Im also interested in the algae growth

I'm thinking possibly weekly updates for this with a 7 day time lapse and then a small bit of footage focusing on main changes each week. What do you guys think. Each video will include all previous time lapse's so we always get a full over view. Thoughts?


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

Marc Davis said:


> I'll get back to you shortly on the plants as ill need to look them up as ive forgotten the names (all plants apart from the eleocharis are trimmings from my discus tank (video on my channel as well).
> 
> Im also interested in the algae growth
> 
> I'm thinking possibly weekly updates for this with a 7 day time lapse and then a small bit of footage focusing on main changes each week. What do you guys think. Each video will include all previous time lapse's so we always get a full over view. Thoughts?


Subscribed. Any plans on adding fauna?


----------



## JMCMark (Jul 12, 2018)

Marc Davis said:


> I'll get back to you shortly on the plants as ill need to look them up as ive forgotten the names (all plants apart from the eleocharis are trimmings from my discus tank (video on my channel as well).
> 
> Im also interested in the algae growth
> 
> I'm thinking possibly weekly updates for this with a 7 day time lapse and then a small bit of footage focusing on main changes each week. What do you guys think. Each video will include all previous time lapse's so we always get a full over view. Thoughts?


Sounds great to me, but I bet it will be a lot of work for you in editing. I'll be sure to follow the progress!


----------



## Marc Davis (Aug 2, 2018)

​


aubie98 said:


> Subscribed. Any plans on adding fauna?


Thank you. Yes definitely. Not certain on stocking yet. Betta? Pea? shrimp and snail only? I was thinking just get the ball rolling first and then decide later. get the tank settled, but open to all suggestions.

Bump:


JMCMark said:


> Sounds great to me, but I bet it will be a lot of work for you in editing. I'll be sure to follow the progress!


No not at all. I made that whole video on my phone. Filming and editing. Took abut 5 hours of editing and 2 hours of filming.

....i suppose that is a long time but better than watching TV i guess.


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

Marc Davis said:


> ​
> Thank you. Yes definitely. Not certain on stocking yet. Betta? Pea? shrimp and snail only? I was thinking just get the ball rolling first and then decide later. get the tank settled, but open to all suggestions.


A solo pea puffer would be cool, but they are relatively messy aren't they? I wonder how that would jive with the no-filter no-maintenance aspect of the tank. Admittedly, I have no experience with puffers, just relying on stuff I've read on the internet (which is always correct I'm told).

A betta would be cool too. I'm partial to a colony of neos and a couple of nerites (which is the fauna in my 4 gallon). Maybe a small school of chili rasbora?


----------



## Marc Davis (Aug 2, 2018)

aubie98 said:


> Marc Davis said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...


I think 3 chili rasbora could be great idea!!!


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

Marc Davis said:


> I think 3 chili rasbora could be great idea!!!


how big is the tank? I think chilis would appreciate at least 5-6 for a small school, but then again, you might be setting up a degrading situation with the no filter situation.

Maybe neos are the way to go given their almost non-existent bioload.


----------



## Marc Davis (Aug 2, 2018)

aubie98 said:


> Marc Davis said:
> 
> 
> > I think 3 chili rasbora could be great idea!!!
> ...


 it's 2.5 gallons. So I could do 5 chili with twice a week water change once the tank has fully settled in and showing no ammonia. I will be adding snails for the update next monday to start cycling the tank.


----------



## Marc Davis (Aug 2, 2018)

There is also the possibility of cpd's.....


----------



## DimitriSF (Oct 28, 2017)

Looks great! I also just set up a "filterless" nano cube using the Walstad method.

Feel free to PM me, if you have any questions about anything. E.g. cycling the tank; bioload, etc. Not an expert, but I'm already a few weeks into the cycling process, so I've encountered and overcome challenges that you may also encounter.


BTW, just to clarify: you DO have a filter. In fact, you have several very powerful filters in that tank: the plants. Nature's super filters.

D


----------



## Tiger15 (Jan 7, 2018)

If you can situate your cube next to a window to get some sunlight, you can achieve one more NO (no artificial light).

At the end of the video, I saw water surface movement. Is it generated by built in circulation pump?


----------



## Marc Davis (Aug 2, 2018)

Tiger15 said:


> If you can situate your cube next to a window to get some sunlight, you can achieve one more NO (no artificial light).
> 
> At the end of the video, I saw water surface movement. Is it generated by built in circulation pump?


I just used a hairdryer to give a nice effect for the cinematography lol....and the tank has to stay where it is unfortunately. Wife's orders. I also think tanks look very dreary without a light by that's just a personal thing.


----------



## Marc Davis (Aug 2, 2018)

DimitriSF said:


> Looks great! I also just set up a "filterless" nano cube using the Walstad method.
> 
> Feel free to PM me, if you have any questions about anything. E.g. cycling the tank; bioload, etc. Not an expert, but I'm already a few weeks into the cycling process, so I've encountered and overcome challenges that you may also encounter.
> 
> ...


Perfect. If I get stuck, I know where to come. 

I hear you on the plants...no filter rates higher in tags though hahaha.


----------



## Marc Davis (Aug 2, 2018)

I think i have decided on the stocking for the tank:

Ramhorn snails
Red cherry shrimp (x5)
Celestial pearl danio (x3)

I think that should give us plenty of "action". Hopefully get some female/males and getting some breeding activity as well.


----------



## MultiTankGuy (Jan 8, 2018)

*Nano Cube*

Marc...

Very nicely done. Don't you need a few fish? Lately, I'm liking Red Eyed Tetras.

M


----------



## JMCMark (Jul 12, 2018)

You know if you pull this off and make it last for years, you will surpass the fish store Ocean Aquarium in san francisco when it comes to bending the rules in this hobby.

ohh CPD's. Yes yes yes, but I feel like they might just hide at the back most of time. They are gorgeous though and imagine if you get them to breed in that set up. LR Bretz might come knocking at your door and ask for advice.

By the way, what app are you using to edit your videos? I'm beginning to get into editing and photography, because of Swhiskey.


----------



## Marc Davis (Aug 2, 2018)

JMCMark said:


> You know if you pull this off and make it last for years, you will surpass the fish store Ocean Aquarium in san francisco when it comes to bending the rules in this hobby.
> 
> ohh CPD's. Yes yes yes, but I feel like they might just hide at the back most of time. They are gorgeous though and imagine if you get them to breed in that set up. LR Bretz might come knocking at your door and ask for advice.
> 
> By the way, what app are you using to edit your videos? I'm beginning to get into editing and photography, because of Swhiskey.


I have a feeling that the CPD's will feel right at home. I'm yet to keep any fish that has just hidden at the back. Maybe im just lucky. But to tbe honest, if thats what they want to do then its fine. I will allow the tank to get very bushy so they should feel safe anywhere.

I've made all my videos on my phone (galaxy note 4) using the app "InShot".


----------



## Marc Davis (Aug 2, 2018)

MultiTankGuy said:


> Marc...
> 
> Very nicely done. Don't you need a few fish? Lately, I'm liking Red Eyed Tetras.
> 
> M


I will do but not until the tank is cycled. Will decide nearer the time what to have.

Looks like the option are:

red cherry shrimp, snails, Chili rasbora.
Betta, snails, amano shrimp
Pea puffer, amano, snails for food (would have to have a heater.
Possibly celestial pearl danio, red cherry shrimp and snails

Need help deciding.

More i think about it, a betta would be well suited to the tank size....


----------



## Marc Davis (Aug 2, 2018)

Ok, i've decided on a male betta for the tank when it is finally cycled and grown in a bit. Its too small for anything else really.

I will get a dumbo eared one as i think they look amazing. I'll try and ind a young one to watch it grow as well.

If this is successful, i will then start a second tank which will be bigger and house something else.


----------



## JMCMark (Jul 12, 2018)

Dumbo Bettas! Awesome! Check out Rose Petal Betta. That's my favorite kind of betta because the tail is so elegant.

Thanks for the info about the app. I can't wait to get started on it.


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

Glad you went with a betta vs the other ones. I have the pea puffers and I would think a single one would be lonely and it's kind of a small tank for them. Also the CPD's I have are major hiders! Put it this way, I had a Fluval Edge 6g at work with them, I thought they had died off as I didn't see any for a while. I got another batch of them think like 10 as they are small fish. Well one day I decided to take them out and bring them home..... I had like 20 of them in there, pretty much all of the originals and the second batch added! They seem like a fish that needs a dither fish to help bring them out. 

Looking good can't wait to see how this tank evolves! 

5hrs to edit videos?! No thank you! LOL I record and what you get is all that I did. Ain't nobody got time for that! HAHAHA


----------



## Marc Davis (Aug 2, 2018)

chayos00 said:


> Glad you went with a betta vs the other ones. I have the pea puffers and I would think a single one would be lonely and it's kind of a small tank for them. Also the CPD's I have are major hiders! Put it this way, I had a Fluval Edge 6g at work with them, I thought they had died off as I didn't see any for a while. I got another batch of them think like 10 as they are small fish. Well one day I decided to take them out and bring them home..... I had like 20 of them in there, pretty much all of the originals and the second batch added! They seem like a fish that needs a dither fish to help bring them out.
> 
> Looking good can't wait to see how this tank evolves!
> 
> 5hrs to edit videos?! No thank you! LOL I record and what you get is all that I did. Ain't nobody got time for that! HAHAHA


hahaha. I certainly wouldnt do it if i didnt enjoy the creative process.

Just finished this video of my discus tank. This only took 4 hours so im getting faster:


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

Marc Davis said:


> hahaha. I certainly wouldnt do it if i didnt enjoy the creative process.
> 
> Just finished this video of my discus tank. This only took 4 hours so im getting faster


Very nice! Do you have a thread for your discus tank? Looks very nice!! I want Discus, but I don't want the cost of keeping a discus tank for the temps they need in a big tank that would chug at my power bill!


----------



## Marc Davis (Aug 2, 2018)

chayos00 said:


> Very nice! Do you have a thread for your discus tank? Looks very nice!! I want Discus, but I don't want the cost of keeping a discus tank for the temps they need in a big tank that would chug at my power bill!


https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1277647-search-elysium-discus-aquascape.html#post11102507

Here it is pal. I have to say, i havent noticed any increase in costs since having the tank. but then mine is only a 55 gallon.

Im getting something huge when i move to a bigger house.


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

Marc Davis said:


> https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1277647-search-elysium-discus-aquascape.html#post11102507
> 
> Here it is pal. I have to say, i havent noticed any increase in costs since having the tank. but then mine is only a 55 gallon.
> 
> Im getting something huge when i move to a bigger house.


What are your temps at then if it's not much of a cost increase? My understanding is 82-84°F is the minimum recommended temps for the.


----------



## Marc Davis (Aug 2, 2018)

chayos00 said:


> What are your temps at then if it's not much of a cost increase? My understanding is 82-84°F is the minimum recommended temps for the.


Yeah, my heater is set at 84. (29 centigrade). Having the tank has probably cost me $7 extra a month. I can handle that.


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

Marc Davis said:


> Yeah, my heater is set at 84. (29 centigrade). Having the tank has probably cost me $7 extra a month. I can handle that.


I just checked my Kill-A-Watt Meter on my tank as I was curious since we started to talk about this. Without the heaters running I'm pulling about 169 watts of power on with my pumps and lights going. I turned my heaters up to see what that all does and it's up to 700w total. However it appears that I average about 4.5kwh of power draw a day since the 224 days the device has been plugged in and not reset. Or about $15 a month currently. If I could get the CO2 reactor to be replumbed so I could just use a single pump during the day that would probably be my best bet to make this tank a bit more power efficient. Plus probably a sheet of styrofoam board across the back of the tank and around the sump would probably help too. Ehh.... oh well for today LOL


----------



## Marc Davis (Aug 2, 2018)

chayos00 said:


> I just checked my Kill-A-Watt Meter on my tank as I was curious since we started to talk about this. Without the heaters running I'm pulling about 169 watts of power on with my pumps and lights going. I turned my heaters up to see what that all does and it's up to 700w total. However it appears that I average about 4.5kwh of power draw a day since the 224 days the device has been plugged in and not reset. Or about $15 a month currently. If I could get the CO2 reactor to be replumbed so I could just use a single pump during the day that would probably be my best bet to make this tank a bit more power efficient. Plus probably a sheet of styrofoam board across the back of the tank and around the sump would probably help too. Ehh.... oh well for today LOL


Perfect...you can now become a discus owner. No more delays please :laugh2:


----------



## chayos00 (Sep 22, 2013)

I stand corrected, 196w at peak power draw minus heaters. My wife likes discus so that wouldn't be hard to get her buy in on. I had priced out 8 from Uncle Sam about two weeks ago and a few days later she was asking when they are supposed to be delivered. LOL

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc Davis (Aug 2, 2018)

New update guys. Week 2. Betta fish added and tons of growth on the plants. Next weeks video will be a big trim i think:


----------



## Marc Davis (Aug 2, 2018)

An update guys. Its been 2 months since setup. Things are going very well with the plants thriving and so are all the critters. I've basically done next to nothing to the tank. Not even water changes for the past month. I top up the water from slight evaporation but thats it.










And here is the video update on the maintenance and close ups. Help me out and give me a subscribe :thumbsup:


----------

